# Chicago D&D campaign



## Thanin (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello all,

My GF and I just recently moved to Chicago and have decided to start up a D&D campaign.  I've been a DM for many years now and my style of game is focused on character development with combat evolving naturally from the story (as in no hack'n'slash or random encounters).  We're looking for one or two more players, so if you're interested in roleplaying/character interaction and plots based on your characters history, then this game could be for you!

You can just leave a message here or email me at thanin_geira@yahoo.com


----------



## thorun09 (Nov 5, 2007)

*What times and area*

What times are you looking at and what location, where at in the city.

Bobbo


----------

